# Ethan Ralph vs Alex Stein



## An automatic clown (Dec 24, 2022)

Alex has backed out of Ralphamania, claiming Ralph sent autistic brown skin to Alex's show in order to stream it. It seems, in typical Ralph fashion, he's going to light Alex up. 


Archive 
Tweet


----------



## FMW13 (Dec 24, 2022)

Jesus Christ he’s really speed running winning  that Trophy huh?


----------



## Freeman (Dec 24, 2022)

The way he instantly turns the second the dude backs out of his gay wrassle wrassle shit is amazing, what a wretched human being.


----------



## HarrietTubmansTittyFuckSu (Dec 24, 2022)

picking fights until you win one is quite the womanly thing to do


----------



## BeanRespecter (Dec 24, 2022)

Just when youre thinking fuentes wins lolcow of the year...ralph decides to scorch earth his soon to be inlaws and a known comedian in the 12th hour.

Merry Christmas Kiwifarmers...the harvest is bountiful.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Dec 24, 2022)

JFC is this guy's brain nothing but 1s and 0s?

"If friend/colleague/family does anything I don't like then mortal enemy"

What a pitiful existence.


----------



## Long Time Caller (Dec 24, 2022)

I wonder if this has any bleed over effect on his relationship with ROTC since they slobber all over Alex and also claim friendship with Ralph. Although to their credit they have watched falling outs between people before and said it doesn't matter to them.


----------



## free_protons4u (Dec 24, 2022)

Alex Stein came across as a real fucking dipshit on Kino casino imo. He reminded me of an 8 year old with ADHD on a sugar high. He had no flow, he just heard someone say a keyword and he starts shouting over them with his tard voice. I never would have guessed they found someone more annoying than Andy to appear on the Kino Casino today


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 24, 2022)

The hog is such a Hollaback girl.


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 24, 2022)

What a petty little wigger.
I really don't think he can help but make enemies.


----------



## MvAgusta (Dec 24, 2022)

It’s Christmas Eve, and the harvest is plentiful. I’m so glad the Ralphamalé is now waging war on everyone. The Ethan Oliver Ralph Vs. [insert random victim of rage pig’s unprovoked attack here] shall return once more!


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 24, 2022)

A brave pig. Not sneeding, seriously, you guys.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 24, 2022)

You've done it now Alex. No telling which member of Congress the groypers will claim you fucked next. AOC? Nancy Pelosi? Marco Rubio? There's just no way to know.


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 24, 2022)

is Alex jewish?


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 24, 2022)

UCantCCPMe said:


> You've done it now Alex. No telling which member of Congress the groypers will claim you fucked next. AOC? Nancy Pelosi? Marco Rubio? There's just no way to know.


May i suggest they pick Bernie Sanders.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 24, 2022)

The speed at which Ralph turns on people is astounding. One minute he’s your best friend sucking your cock then the next he’ll be cursing your name and hollering like the rage pig that he is. The brain of a gunted pill-popping alcoholic animal abusing pedophile rapist is quite fascinating.


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 24, 2022)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> The speed at which Ralph turns on people is astounding. One minute he’s your best friend sucking your cock then the next he’ll be cursing your name and hollering like the rage pig that he is. The brain of a gunted pill-popping alcoholic animal abusing pedophile rapist is quite fascinating.


At least he's consistent.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 24, 2022)

Bixnood said:


> is Alex jewish?


((Stein))
[checks Early Life]


> While Jewish American, Stein stated in an interview with the Jewish Journal that he never experienced a Jewish rite of passage, stating "I didn’t get to have a bar mitzvah or any of the cool Jewish stuff as a kid. I would have loved to have had one."


source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Stein_(comedian)


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 24, 2022)

So was this guy supposed to be performing stand-up or something at the autism fest, or was he just supposed to show up? I can see how a rage pig would be annoyed at losing scheduled entertainment and subsequently pig rage about it, in his usual 'I didn't want you anyway' kind of way. But if the guy was just supposed to show up, then that's really, really funny. Like a child throwing a tantrum when another kid can't make it to his birthday party.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 24, 2022)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> ((Stein))
> [checks Early Life]
> 
> source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Stein_(comedian)


Sounds like he's a JINO (Jew In Name Only)


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 24, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> So was this guy supposed to be performing stand-up or something at the autism fest, or was he just supposed to show up? I can see how a rage pig would be annoyed at losing scheduled entertainment and subsequently pig rage about it, in his usual 'I didn't want you anyway' kind of way. But if the guy was just supposed to show up, then that's really, really funny. Like a child throwing a tantrum when another kid can't make it to his birthday party.


"That's right, buddy! Don't come! That's what I wanted in the first place! SUUUEEEYYY!


----------



## Brutality (Dec 24, 2022)

What a bountiful harvest.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 24, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> So was this guy supposed to be performing stand-up or something at the autism fest, or was he just supposed to show up? I can see how a rage pig would be annoyed at losing scheduled entertainment and subsequently pig rage about it, in his usual 'I didn't want you anyway' kind of way. But if the guy was just supposed to show up, then that's really, really funny. Like a child throwing a tantrum when another kid can't make it to his birthday party.


I vaguely remember Alex signed onto Ralphamania as an actual fighter who was looking for an opponent.


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 24, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> So was this guy supposed to be performing stand-up or something at the autism fest, or was he just supposed to show up? I can see how a rage pig would be annoyed at losing scheduled entertainment and subsequently pig rage about it, in his usual 'I didn't want you anyway' kind of way. But if the guy was just supposed to show up, then that's really, really funny. Like a child throwing a tantrum when another kid can't make it to his birthday party.


from what I understand Alex is know for his IRL townhall trolling and unscripted rants, I think the stand up is something he is trying to branch into and ralph letting Alex use his stupid events as a venue.


----------



## かうぼーい (Dec 24, 2022)

just when i was finally coming around to liking alex he goes on the kino casino screw off boring grifter


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Dec 24, 2022)

I mean yeah Fat Ralph is the biggest lolcow but at this point anyone associating with him are probably cows or shitty people in their own right.


----------



## Dandy (Dec 24, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> So was this guy supposed to be performing stand-up or something at the autism fest, or was he just supposed to show up? I can see how a rage pig would be annoyed at losing scheduled entertainment and subsequently pig rage about it, in his usual 'I didn't want you anyway' kind of way. But if the guy was just supposed to show up, then that's really, really funny. Like a child throwing a tantrum when another kid can't make it to his birthday party.


I remember watching a gunt stream a few months back and Ralph mentioned they were trying to find a woman willing to wrestle Alex. Clearly, they never found someone and definitely is not happening  now.


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 24, 2022)

Ah... Ralph burns two bridges in the span of less then a week. You know, most Christians would be spending the week before Christmas mending bridges or putting an end to whatever feuds they have for the sake of our lord and savior Jesus Christ. Not the Ralphamale bitches! The Ralphamale doesn't do that gay shit! He is going to holler and do everything he can to humiliate the people who would dare call him out for his bullshit. Merry Christmas and happy birthday Jesus! Christ is KANG!


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 24, 2022)

Dandy said:


> I remember watching a gunt stream a few months back and Ralph mentioned they were trying to find a woman willing to wrestle Alex. Clearly, they never found someone and definitely is not happening  now.


So Ralph is pissy about a match that was never going to happen anyway.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 24, 2022)

People just don't understand. Guntmas is a magical time of year where anything can happen


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 24, 2022)

On the second day of guntmas, two new blood enemies, and sandra ashes down a Porta poty


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 24, 2022)

Cucktry Roads said:


> People just don't understand. Guntmas is a magical time of year where anything can happen


There is a magic fat man that brings joy to all the good girls and boys of the kiwi farms. I believe in him.


----------



## Keranu (Dec 24, 2022)

"Your stand up sucks, no one reacted at the Kingpin."

Ralph, that is because no one was at your gay bowling event.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 24, 2022)

>You're saying Ralph's an unstable retard who will inevitably betray me? That's crazy! Ralph's done that to almost everyone else in his life, but he'll never do it to ME! He's a good guy!

>I can't believe Ralph betrayed me! He's a piece of shit! I always hated him!

Many such cases.


----------



## Malaika (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm almost starting to like Ralph. He's a reactionary malicious rage-pig, sure. But he's only really burning people that were either friends, guntguards, or using/protecting him in some way. Even Jim, who I like, pretty much shielded Ralph for years, much like how he's shielding the Kino Casino these days. Pantsu's dad also has it coming for enabling his retarded daughter in her fetishes and relationships with Digitroon and the gunt.

All these people in some way or another got it coming for their association with Ralph, so whenever Ralph goes nuclear on one of the people in his circle it's just really funny, it's people who all deserve it fighting in the monkey cage for our enjoyment, and I appreciate how Ralph never fails to disappoint in picking fights with yet another former friend or associate who quite honestly deserves it.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 24, 2022)

Malaika said:


> I'm almost starting to like Ralph. He's a reactionary malicious rage-pig, sure. But he's only really burning people that were either friends, guntguards, or using/protecting him in some way. Even Jim, who I like, pretty much shielded Ralph for years, much like how he's shielding the Kino Casino these days. Pantsu's dad also has it coming for enabling his retarded daughter in her fetishes and relationships with Digitroon and the gunt.
> 
> All these people in some way or another got it coming for their association with Ralph, so whenever Ralph goes nuclear on one of the people in his circle it's just really funny, it's people who all deserve it fighting in the monkey cage for our enjoyment, and I appreciate how Ralph never fails to disappoint in picking fights with yet another former friend or associate who quite honestly deserves it.


Yeah but it's fun to gaslight ralph as the devil and its not like people who still like or pretend to like ralph can really accept that cuddling up to ralph is in and of itself a bad or idiotic thing or they'd be the next blood feud of the week.


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 24, 2022)

My god man, your future father in law is considering sending your ashes to Andy Snortski and you're busy starting *another* feud!

I have to admit, I respect the grind.


----------



## Pale Empress (Dec 24, 2022)

Long Time Caller said:


> I wonder if this has any bleed over effect on his relationship with ROTC since they slobber all over Alex and also claim friendship with Ralph. Although to their credit they have watched falling outs between people before and said it doesn't matter to them.


Mersh and Royce already said they're not going to Ralphamania citing Ralph's general flakiness and inconsiderate attitude towards the schedules of others, I'd wager they're going to keep handling the relationship with kids gloves on for as long as they can. 

I've got a ROTC/Killstream falling out on my bingo card for 2023 inshallah.


----------



## True Gunt Radio (Dec 24, 2022)

The gunt must be a bridgephobe because he keeps burning them


----------



## Fareal (Dec 24, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Ah... Ralph burns two bridges in the span of less then a week. You know, most Christians would be spending the week before Christmas mending bridges or putting an end to whatever feuds they have for the sake of our lord and savior Jesus Christ. Not the Ralphamale bitches! The Ralphamale doesn't do that gay shit! He is going to holler and do everything he can to humiliate the people who would dare call him out for his bullshit. Merry Christmas and happy birthday Jesus! Christ is KANG!


Guntmas is like Hanukkah; it is celebrated by lighting something else on fire each day until it culminates in a great blaze


----------



## hawkisnight (Dec 24, 2022)

If Ralph keeps going with his bridge burning it will soon be only Ralph and alogs at the events.


----------



## bashe (Dec 24, 2022)

hawkisnight said:


> If Ralph keeps going with his bridge burning it will soon be only Ralph and alogs at the events.


It's incredible that it's not already that. I haven't watched Ralph as much lately, but I assumed that was already the case.


----------



## Cad an Hell (Dec 24, 2022)

Mersh looks to be backing Stein.

Twitter | Archive


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 24, 2022)

Alex is right that Ralph has no friends. At best Ralph has morons who attach themselves to the Gunt in a pathetic delusion it’ll increase their fame and standing. Ralph turns on a dime because in some way he probably knows this, maybe Sandra did what Chris Chan’s parents did and paid people to be friends with him growing up. And then in high school the only people who hung out with Ralph did so because he had access to drugs. Anyways it’s Christmas Eve and Ralph is in a concrete shack in Mexico hiding. No friends what so ever.

Wish the best for you kiwis for the holidays and Ralph this is my advice for you but you have to wait until January 1st



Spoiler


----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (Dec 24, 2022)

Based Ali Jamal finally getting one over on the Ralphamale.


----------



## Spergichu (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm more interested in Ralph apparently having a retard army that does his bidding irl than yet another bridge burnt.


----------



## CringeMomma (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Hüftpriester (Dec 24, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Alex is right that Ralph has no friends.


I bears repeating that Ralph believed Gator was his best friend despite not knowing his real name. The concept of friendship is completely alien to Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 24, 2022)

I am blissfully ignorant of 99% of the people in Gunt Sektur, so I have no clue who this Alex Stein person is. But i love it how Pig goes from kissing ass and defending himself to Alex to shit talking and threatening him in mere minutes.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 24, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> I bears repeating that Ralph believed Gator was his best friend despite not knowing his real name. The concept of friendship is completely alien to Ethan Ralph.


I don't think he's ever had a real friend. I'm still friends with people from high school, college, my first job etc. Ralph has no one other than compatriots from whatever grift he's currently running, and betrays/gets betrayed by them at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Dec 24, 2022)

We went from a quiet month without harvest and now Ralph is giving us plenty of corn to see out the year.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 24, 2022)

At this rate Ralphamania is going to be 20 minutes long with a few dozen attendees. Wait until Dax flakes.


----------



## OK_Cogitator (Dec 24, 2022)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> The speed at which Ralph turns on people is astounding. One minute he’s your best friend sucking your cock then the next he’ll be cursing your name and hollering like the rage pig that he is. The brain of a gunted pill-popping alcoholic animal abusing pedophile rapist is quite fascinating.


Pig's reaction was the absolute exact same sentiment of a Nice Guy getting turned down on tinder then immediately replying with a "fuck u bitch ur fat and id never fuck you haha" dickless energy combo.

Ethan is so transparent that it feels like I have fucking ESP because ya just know every stupid decision he'll make before he does.


----------



## Near (Dec 24, 2022)

Everyone's on borrowed time with this dude, even Dick Masterson. We'll see how based Ralph is when you poke him ever so slightly, retard.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 24, 2022)

Waifu Days said:


> The hog is such a Hollaback girl.


Someone needs to reply to that tweet with a screen shot of his conviction on that “bogus ass charge”.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Dec 24, 2022)

Cross post from Ralph's twitter thread



T/A

I actually would be amazed because no one knows who Ethan Ralph is. Meanwhile, Stein has nearly 400k followers on twitter.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Dec 24, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> I am blissfully ignorant of 99% of the people in Gunt Sektur, so I have no clue who this Alex Stein person is. But i love it how Pig goes from kissing ass and defending himself to Alex to shit talking and threatening him in mere minutes.


It really never stops being astonishing just how quickly he turns on people, does it?
It must be so exhausting to have to be his friend. That’s why he doesn’t have any.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 24, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Cross post from Ralph's twitter thread
> View attachment 4145451
> T/A
> 
> I actually would be amazed because no one knows who Ethan Ralph is. Meanwhile, Stein has nearly 400k followers on twitter.


Nice typo. By my calculations it's a little after noon in Yucatan and a little after 1PM in Richmond, and he's already drunk/xanned/both.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 24, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Cross post from Ralph's twitter thread
> View attachment 4145451
> T/A
> 
> I actually would be amazed because no one knows who Ethan Ralph is. Meanwhile, Stein has nearly 400k followers on twitter.


I'd love to see stein just tire iron Ali Jamals face in, I assume by many people he means the one retard dumber and nore fucked in the head than an elderly alcoholic swine


----------



## .iota. (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 24, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Cross post from Ralph's twitter thread
> View attachment 4145451
> T/A
> 
> I actually would be amazed because no one knows who Ethan Ralph is. Meanwhile, Stein has nearly 400k followers on twitter.


Plus ca change… 
This is a middle aged man (LOL) 
too scared to make direct threats (LOL) 
on Twitter (LOL) 
so as usual (LOL)
he makes vague threats (LOL)
about sending his minions instead (LOL) because someone hurt his feefees (LOL).  
YAWN.  

You can copy this template and apply it to any of  Ralph’s newest enemies  (LOL).


----------



## BeanRespecter (Dec 24, 2022)

Guntmas Eve...not a creature was stirring BUT THE HOG WAS HOLLERIN


----------



## MayoBlaze (Dec 24, 2022)

I have no clue why people keep getting close to the guy. Ralph has no logic or principles. Anyone that has ever slighted him is pure total evil who has never achieved or performed any good ever in their life no matter how small. 

 Anyone that gunt guards is an angel regardless of any other factor. If something awful happened like faith got raped in the streets by a psycho, it would be a victory in his eyes.

And what is considered an unforgivable slight is so small for him the only slight bit of realism he clings to is self preservation. He's been humiliated by the likes of Fuentes a couple times, but him having the only streaming site that the hog can stay on and being in the limelight is what keeps ralph from biting the hand that feeds.

If you tried I fully believe you could find many clips of him praising or complimenting the people he now regards as ontologically evil. All it took was a chuckle, a comment, a joke.

Being friends with Ralph can't be rewarding in any way, and it has to be like walking on eggshells.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 24, 2022)

.iota. said:


> View attachment 4145610


I agree with the Borderline diagnosis, (along with untreated trauma, substance abuse and accumulated brain damage).  Ralph would have the basic white bitch personality disorder. 
Very womanly of him.


----------



## GaryGray (Dec 25, 2022)

Alex Stein went on episode 56 of the Simpcast with Chrissie Mayr. About two hours in, after Alex talks about a Rachel Lavine clip, the topic of live shows leads into the Ralph/Cozy drama. Alex flexes his higher follower count on Ralph and exclaims how he was friends with all these people. Eventually the conversation moves to the cozy beef as a whole and Baked having a three hour seethe stream with Jesse from PodAwful. Alex Stein is definitely off the cozy bandwagon for good after calling them jobless, uneducated, incels, rather than people persecuted by the Jews in his closing remarks on the whole thing.
Currently unable to get the clip (roughly seven minutes and 28MB) to upload to the site so here is a 3 day link (expires ~ 5am UTC December 29th). https://litter.catbox.moe/u6y2mh.webm


----------



## Waifu Days (Dec 26, 2022)

There once was a Jew but only in name
Ethan Ralph, that pig he did flame
Always quick with a joke
But before he goes broke
Subscribe to The Blaze, don't delay, or what a shame


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 26, 2022)

Imagine spending Christmas with a midget and a federal asset talking about a literal who Jew.


----------



## GaryGray (Dec 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Here is the full clip.  Only now learning you cannot go back and edit a post half a day later


----------



## Beavis (Dec 26, 2022)

Lol Ralph was pinning the success of ralphamania on Alex’ appearance.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Dec 26, 2022)

Every time I think Ralph can't possibly look like more of a BPD bitch, he doubles down.  To be honest, this shit would be really sad, if it weren't so fucking funny.


----------



## Keranu (Dec 26, 2022)

GaryGray said:


> View attachment 4150356
> Here is the full clip.  Only now learning you cannot go back and edit a post half a day later


Anyone got screenshots or clips of the apparent bitch fight Ralph had with that Lila Hart girl? From what it sounds like, Ralph tried getting her attention hoping to eventually gunt her, things didn't go the way he wanted, so he immediately started name calling her.

Lila is a dwarf. If only he could have gunted her he could have took selfies without yanking her shoulder down to his height.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 26, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Anyone got screenshots or clips of the apparent bitch fight Ralph had with that Lila Hart girl? From what it sounds like, Ralph tried getting her attention hoping to eventually gunt her, things didn't go the way he wanted, so he immediately started name calling her.
> 
> Lila is a dwarf. If only he could have gunted her he could have took selfies without yanking her shoulder down to his height.


Lila is friends with Chrissie Mayr, a sworn enemy of the Ralphamale. I am not surprised he's going after he now, she's the only one shorter than him


----------



## damian (Dec 27, 2022)

It appears Ralph is trending because of this feud lol


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1607540935025475588
		







			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1607524827413241861


----------



## Phony Chicken (Dec 27, 2022)

damian said:


> View attachment 4152273
> 
> It appears Ralph is trending because of this feud lol
> 
> ...


If we're to believe Ralph, this is another case where he is exposing himself as having gone along with knowing someone was a fraud and a fake until they slighted him. Kinda makes Ralph a fake too when you think about it.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 27, 2022)

Ralph just told his audience to watch the sex tape he was convicted on revenge porn charges on in order to prove Alex Stein is lying about his 2 inch dick to a Nora proxy...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 27, 2022)

damian said:


> View attachment 4152273
> 
> It appears Ralph is trending because of this feud lol
> 
> ...


The "AOC confrontation is fake" claim is complete schizo bs.
Ralph's fans are retards if they think it's true.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Dec 27, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> The "AOC confrontation is fake" claim is complete schizo bs.
> Ralph's fans are retards if they think it's true.


They're right, AOC is Alex's gf because she's a big booty latina and he's into big booty latinas. It's a match in heaven.


----------



## かうぼーい (Dec 27, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Ralph just told his audience to watch the sex tape he was convicted on revenge porn charges on in order to prove Alex Stein is lying about his 2 inch dick to a Nora proxy...
> 
> View attachment 4152522


stardust is trash alex is alright really hit or miss his pranks can be cringy but he had some funny ones too and ralph ralph is S tier peak top of the sector nobody comes close


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 27, 2022)

Watching Ralph be a giant bitch is always funny.  You have a tiny dick Ralph, just accept it lol.


----------



## Keranu (Dec 27, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Ralph just told his audience to watch the sex tape he was convicted on revenge porn charges on in order to prove Alex Stein is lying about his 2 inch dick to a Nora proxy...
> 
> View attachment 4152522


Lmao the moment Alex says "micropenis" Ralph starts nervously biting his lip. Couldn't be me!

Seriously this was a Chris Chan move. Instead of avoiding attention to his small dick, Ralph encourages everyone to watch the video that made him the first person guilty of revenge porn in the state of Virginia.

...and the footage confirms he has a three incher. Reminds me of Chris Chan's panty incident (something Ralph has also been photographed wearing).


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 27, 2022)

Poor Ralph. There is a reason why Ralph is a  man. Has he tried the balldo?


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Dec 27, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Lmao the moment Alex says "micropenis" Ralph starts nervously biting his lip. Couldn't be me!
> 
> Seriously this was a Chris Chan move. Instead of avoiding attention to his small dick, Ralph encourages everyone to watch the video that made him the first person guilty of revenge porn in the state of Virginia.
> 
> ...and the footage confirms he has a three incher. Reminds me of Chris Chan's panty incident (something Ralph has also been photographed wearing).


Even though I would not recommend that video to anyone, I distinctly remember a Kiwi or Twitter person used Ralph’s thumb (width not length) and deemed his Memphis Micro  was 4 Ralph thumbs long whiles rock hard (he had to be. He was living out his fantasy of eating shit during).

Chris Chan’s duck is bigger even after prison prescribed HRT.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Dec 27, 2022)

I love that someone with a large audience is amplifying the FACT that Ethan Ralph's penis is incredibly small. This FACT bothers him more than anything. It bothers him more than not being a part of Xander's life. It bothers him more than Harry having Sandra's ashes.

The "I've never had any complaints" cope is just amazing too.
-Faith was probably a virgin when she met Ralph, meaning she'd never been with a real man before so had nothing to compare the Memphis Micro to.
-Meigh is a pedophile who prefers a child sized penis.
-Alice was blackout drunk and raped.
-The rest of the women Ralph has had sex with were paid, so obviously they're not going to complain.

So even if it's true that Ralph has had "no complaints", it doesn't change the FACT that he has a micropenis. And he's fat.


----------



## Top_Dollar (Dec 27, 2022)

lol @ the Memphis Micro


----------



## RandomShirtlessMan (Dec 27, 2022)

Top_Dollar said:


> lol @ the Memphis Micro


I always liked Mini Memphis


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 27, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Ralph just told his audience to watch the sex tape he was convicted on revenge porn charges on in order to prove Alex Stein is lying about his 2 inch dick to a Nora proxy...
> 
> View attachment 4152522


i love that stein can just call up the girls ethan simps over and get their disgusted reactions to ethans tiny malformed 'penis'. Ethan needs to feud with people in big entertainment next so we can get the most attractive women in hollywood on jimmy kimmel to talk about how they almost threw up seeing ralph and how theyre sexually repulsed by him.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 27, 2022)

We've been mortified to see your sex tape Ethan, and your Microscopic Memphis Member on full display. It's smaller than the screen of an Apple watch.


----------



## GaryGray (Dec 27, 2022)

Ralph seems to forget that every time he burns a bridge some alog is ready to give that person all the embarrassing and horrifying failures of Ralph's life.  Alex's character and business model is entirely built around shock and horror.  Nothing is more horrifying than .  Ralph's revelation that Alex might stage his viral marketing gimmick is as shocking as finding out Professional Wrestling and Reality TV shows are also semi staged.  Alex is the clear winner in this encounter. Ralph and his Mexicano Micro can continue to slowly cook in Mexico until he is forced to flee even father south. Five bean days!


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 27, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Watching Ralph be a giant bitch is always funny.  You have a tiny dick Ralph, just accept it lol.


His dick is NOT SMALL, this has been debunked by Snopes, he WILL correct the record to explain to random women that it was just the angle and the fact that he's not hard and it is NOT a cope.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Dec 27, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> The "AOC confrontation is fake" claim is complete schizo bs.
> Ralph's fans are retards if they think it's true.


It makes zero sense whatsoever. Why would AOC who most definitely would classify someone like Alex Stein as a Nazi CHUD agree to setup a prank between Stein and herself? How would that benefit her at all? If anything it made her look bad because she didn't hear him and just kind of smiled and nodded after Stein yelled out the big booty thing.


----------



## Gaunt King Ithan Rilph (Dec 27, 2022)

How it started:
Tweet
Archive





How it's going:
Tweet
Archive






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 27, 2022)

Not sure who drew this (not me) but it certainly belonged here.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 27, 2022)

Gaunt King Ithan Rilph said:


> How it started:
> Tweet
> Archive
> 
> ...


God, what a vile, miserable & reprehensible piece of filth. I know it's gay but my feelings were hurt for this woman. She did nothing to him to warrant this stream of toxic bile.

Jfc Amanda, wtf are you doing with this man who's perpetually engorged with seethe & rage? This is who you want as a father figure for Rozy? This is who you want her to know as an example of what a man is? Do you wonder when she'll be old enough for him to start berating her & calling her a dirty skank & a fat bitch?

You've forsaken family ties for _this _bloviating clown & the concrete box to which he spirited you & your baby?

Pathetic.


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Dec 27, 2022)

Gaunt King Ithan Rilph said:


> How it started:
> Tweet
> Archive
> 
> ...


seems mighty sure of himself when he (wrongly) believes hes taller than someone.


----------



## Neil (Dec 28, 2022)

Was it too fucking difficult for Ralph to just say "Okay, I wish you the best on your future endeavors" after Alex pulled out of RalphaWrassle? Out of all the unnecessary shit Ralph's done this year, this ranks right at the top of the most unnecessary. It's a feud that was literally sparked by nothing.


Beavis said:


> At this rate Ralphamania is going to be 20 minutes long with a few dozen attendees. Wait until Dax flakes.


Ralph's bridgeburning skills have only seemed to accelerated since the start of the year. Now he's doing it at a literal breakneck pace considering what flimsy ground this feud was started on.
If and when Ralph burns his bridge with Dick, I think that's gonna be the final signal that Null's prediction is right and Ralph's gonna implode before the end of next year.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 28, 2022)

Gaunt King Ithan Rilph said:


> How it started: Tweet Archive View attachment 4154688 View attachment 4154712 How it's going: Tweet Archive View attachment 4154694 View attachment 4154697


Ralph just regurgitating melty posts made about him. its actually not bad i give it an 8/10 composition wise but its not targeted enough and he put no effort into stalking her to find deep insecurities and he put zero effort besides screaming to make her fear for her life. all in all i give it a 5.5/10, the psychotic energy is there, the malice, the desire to fuck with her, but its too motivated by seethe and his laziness blunted what could otherwise be a quite surgical evisceration of a vulnerable target.


Neil said:


> Was it too fucking difficult for Ralph to just say "Okay, I wish you the best on your future endeavors" after Alex pulled out of RalphaWrassle? Out of all the unnecessary shit Ralph's done this year, this ranks right at the top of the most unnecessary. It's a feud that was literally sparked by nothing.


in his mind other people owe him a living doing silly internet stuff. if a silly internet event is (which he wont admit this so alex couldnt have known) your last ditch effort to avoid slaving away 12 hours of the day to grow a coin merchants doubloon hoard, to ethan that means you simply can not treat it as anything less than that or you want him to die in the streets. if you tell him not to tie his living to the internet too bad, he can make the bad choice and you must bear the brunt of it and you cant criticize him because its his 'business' even though no one consented to that or him being allowed to just use his dumbass tying his life into whether you like his content as a shield to prevent you from disliking it.

alex agreed and to piggy thats binding, piggy then put no effort into making the event anything than an f tier alex stein appearance to sucker in people and not offer refunds who want to see their celeb whether or not it sucks, he then put all his chips and financial future into that happening. alex couldnt have known but to ethan his bad choices are somehow morally binding to stein because he has no concept of self responsibility.


----------



## JCDenthog (Dec 28, 2022)

Neil said:


> Was it too fucking difficult for Ralph to just say "Okay, I wish you the best on your future endeavors" after Alex pulled out of RalphaWrassle?


Yes because nobody would (hate)watch him otherwise. Ralph is very formulaic in his responses because he has a formula that works in terms of bringing attention to him. Ralph might say he hates us, but I think he secretly loves us.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 28, 2022)

JCDenthog said:


> Yes because nobody would (hate)watch him otherwise. Ralph is very formulaic in his responses because he has a formula that works in terms of bringing attention to him. Ralph might say he hates us, but I think he secretly loves us.


He should love us be because without the haters, he'd have no audience.


----------



## Cad an Hell (Dec 29, 2022)

Alex Stein vid tweeted by 50cent. Fat rapist wiggers on suicide watch.

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 29, 2022)

Cad an Hell said:


> Alex Stein vid tweeted by 50cent. Fat rapist wiggers on suicide watch.
> 
> Tweet | Archive


ER: "Mr.Cent, I implore you to look into the man you are co-signing. He FAKED this and was once a Hollywood actor! They call him 99 because he doesn't keep it 100, sir!"

50: nigga who is u


----------



## Hypervitaminosis (Dec 29, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> 50: nigga who is u


Ralph would ejaculate being called a nigga by 50 cent. He would have that tweet printed and framed.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 29, 2022)

Hypervitaminosis said:


> Ralph would ejaculate being called a nigga by 50 cent. He would have that tweet printed and framed.


True. He did, after all, write and highly publicize a blog post when Kyle Rittenhouse said "noted" to him.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Dec 29, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> True. He did, after all, write and highly publicize a blog post when Kyle Rittenhouse said "noted" to him.


Ralph being disavowed by a guy who has been full on labelled a blood thirsty murderer by the left is so hilarious. The fact that it would hurt KYLE'S image to associate with Ralph.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 29, 2022)

Cad an Hell said:


> Alex Stein vid tweeted by 50cent. Fat rapist wiggers on suicide watch.
> 
> Tweet | Archive


To think, Alex managed to have more clout than Ethan Ralph that if 50 ever tweeted a video of his out on a context form, Ethan would still think of himself as if he is laughing with him and not at him.


----------



## Laburnum (Dec 29, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Ralph just told his audience to watch the sex tape he was convicted on revenge porn charges on in order to prove Alex Stein is lying about his 2 inch dick to a Nora proxy...
> 
> View attachment 4152522



Looks like she's lined up an interview with the Ralphamale now, what are the odds he blows up on this chick and starts hollerin?





Archive


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 29, 2022)

Laburnum said:


> Looks like she's lined up an interview with the Ralphamale now, what are the odds he blows up on this chick and starts hollerin?
> 
> View attachment 4162118
> Archive


If it goes anything like Chrissie Mayr's he might end with a heart attack after screaming his head off at Brittny Venti for laughing at his small dick.


----------



## Famke (Dec 29, 2022)

Laburnum said:


> Looks like she's lined up an interview with the Ralphamale now, what are the odds he blows up on this chick and starts hollerin?
> 
> View attachment 4162118
> Archive


I have an overwhleming sense that this is going to escalate in a serious and hilarious way. The harvest is only beginning.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Dec 29, 2022)

Laburnum said:


> Looks like she's lined up an interview with the Ralphamale now, what are the odds he blows up on this chick and starts hollerin?
> 
> View attachment 4162118
> Archive


Oh that's who Stardust is? All this time I thought people were talking about Jim Sterling's wrestling persona.


----------



## Hungry Fox (Dec 29, 2022)

Isn't this the same Stardust that keffals was seething about for some dumbass reason several months ago? Will this bring the whole thing closer to the ultimate cow crossover?


----------



## Laburnum (Dec 29, 2022)

Hungry Fox said:


> Isn't this the same Stardust that keffals was seething about for some dumbass reason several months ago? Will this bring the whole thing closer to the ultimate cow crossover?


They all know the year's coming to a close and now the real scramble for lolcow of the year begins.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 29, 2022)

Laburnum said:


> Looks like she's lined up an interview with the Ralphamale now, what are the odds he blows up on this chick and starts hollerin?
> 
> View attachment 4162118
> Archive


1st superchat in already. She better read it to him because she said it's $10 minimum to read.


----------



## disavow (Dec 29, 2022)

Ralph says he is going on the Killstream at 8PM EST, so is he going to do the interview from his stream too?


----------



## FMW13 (Dec 29, 2022)

Famke said:


> I have an overwhleming sense that this is going to escalate in a serious and hilarious way. The harvest is only beginning.


Of course it will. It will end with Ralph being a little rage piggy. He’ll holler all night long.


----------



## NewnameRealEmail (Dec 29, 2022)

Cad an Hell said:


> Alex Stein vid tweeted by 50cent. Fat rapist wiggers on suicide watch.
> 
> Tweet | Archive


50 Cent is promoting Ralph as well with that guntbrands.com link. 


Spoiler



I read it that way at least


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> View attachment 4162486


Love it. Everything about it. The entire comment structure, from the name to the individual questions are a masterclass in the perfect amount of condensed pressure points to rile up Ralph as efficiently a possible. Reminds me of when Maddox went on Doug Tennaple's show and was publicly executed by inbound hostile superchats and the host was normalfag boomer who was retarded enough to let every single question pass through. Hopefully this will be another such instance.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> 1st superchat in already. She better read it to him because she said it's $10 minimum to read.View attachment 4162486


Who is Ella Maulding?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 29, 2022)

SargonF00t said:


> Who is Ella Maulding?


My best guess is a 9 year old that Ralph raped and murdered.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 29, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> My best guess is a 9 year old that Ralph raped and murdered.


That unsolved Arby's murder that he has managed to get away with?


----------



## LadiosSopp (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> 1st superchat in already. She better read it to him because she said it's $10 minimum to read.View attachment 4162486


lmao why does Ralph even agree to go on others' shows outside the Cozy hugbox when this is almost always the guaranteed result?


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 29, 2022)

SargonF00t said:


> Who is Ella Maulding?


I've heard her being mentioned in relation to him, but idk who she is.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 29, 2022)

PodAwful was in the chat begging to come on the stream and was swiftly denied. Truly pathetic how he tries to insert himself into everything.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> 1st superchat in already. She better read it to him because she said it's $10 minimum to read.View attachment 4162486


More chats, just in case she glosses over them:


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> More chats, just in case she glosses over them:
> View attachment 4163236View attachment 4163271


For contex, Ralph said Jim would be burning in hell soon.


----------



## Laburnum (Dec 29, 2022)

Flamenco was too retarded or poor to make the $10 threshold


----------



## KatanaSenshi (Dec 29, 2022)

Maybe someone posted this already, but Gunt got a yet another free publicity on CRP's last livestream thanks to Alex.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Franz Joseph (Dec 29, 2022)

Highlight of the stream was Ralph trying to convince everyone that he moved to Mexico because it's a cheap and great place to live, and not the fact that he's a dead beat dad dodging child support.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 29, 2022)

Just two jews on a ruse cruise.


----------



## darkprince56 (Dec 29, 2022)

darkprince56 said:


> More chats, just in case she glosses over them:
> View attachment 4163236View attachment 4163271View attachment 4163327View attachment 4163330


Took me a while to compile this...late & gay. oh well.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Dec 30, 2022)

KatanaSenshi said:


> Maybe someone posted this already, but Gunt got a yet another free publicity on CRP's last livestream thanks to Alex.
> 
> View attachment 4163535



   Why doesn't Coach tell the entire story? He was around in the old days. When those who we walk on the shoulders of ruled the sphere. He was there with the four horseman, he was Ralph's ally in days lost past. CRP was in Knockville, its a long tale and a one often not told. We don't need a recap of newfag surface level stuff. 

    It is mind blowing to see this CRP, Ian Miles Cheong, and this Stein guy. All of them past allies of Ralph, and to see CRP discuss Ralph with Cheong there is surreal. Its the new meeting the old, it would be like Ear Juice, Kinochet, and Wild Smile on a stream unrelated to Ralph.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 30, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> Why doesn't Coach tell the entire story? He was around in the old days. When those who we walk on the shoulders of ruled the sphere. He was there with the four horseman, he was Ralph's ally in days lost past. CRP was in Knockville, its a long tale and a one often not told. We don't need a recap of newfag surface level stuff.
> 
> It is mind blowing to see this CRP, Ian Miles Cheong, and this Stein guy. All of them past allies of Ralph, and to see CRP discuss Ralph with Cheong there is surreal. Its the new meeting the old, it would be like Ear Juice, Kinochet, and Wild Smile on a stream unrelated to Ralph.


Coach upped his grift game and no longer needs El Gunto for content. That and boomers who are interested in geopolitics have more $$$ to throw around than


----------



## Farglemark (Dec 30, 2022)

I have one big question while this is going on. Where the fuck is Nick? YE24 is dead in the water, and one of the more popular guys associated maybe loosely maybe closely with Cozy and AF just got blown up by Ralph. 
Cozy and AF are burning and hemoraging people associated with it again because he's let Ralph and Beardson go unchecked again, Stein was just one of the casualties


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 30, 2022)

Farglemark said:


> I have one big question while this is going on. Where the fuck is Nick? YE24 is dead in the water, and one of the more popular guys associated maybe loosely maybe closely with Cozy and AF just got blown up by Ralph.
> Cozy and AF are burning and hemoraging people associated with it again because he's let Ralph and Beardson go unchecked again, Stein was just one of the casualties


Nick is hard at work figuring out how he can spin YE24's absolute implosion, caused in large part by his mere involvement, into a win.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Dec 30, 2022)

This the look of literally any one when they heard about the gunt or the catboi . Ignore Cheong but these 3...mild amusement, total disinterest, or disgust. They're not at all engaged and they want to move on.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 30, 2022)

My guess is Ethan Ralph only agreed to go on that Stardust person's show because she reminds him of Nora.


----------



## Retribution (Dec 30, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> My guess is Ethan Ralph only agreed to go on that Stardust person's show because she reminds him of Nora.


Stardust looks to be fatter and darker than Nora.


Spoiler



And I would not...


----------



## Hüftpriester (Wednesday at 6:55 PM)

Alex Stein pictured here behind MTG at an anti-troon rally today while Ralph is in hiding after being completely BTFO by Harry.


----------

